# First Tranny to fight in mma???



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

mma.tv



> May 18, 2007 (Ann Arbor) -Larry Shonk
> 
> Who is going to Wolverine Beatdown IV on Saturday?
> 
> ...


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## Jordanator (Apr 4, 2007)

ricefarmer said:


> any naked pics?


What's wrong with you?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Jordanator said:


> What's wrong with you?


lol, I'm sure some pics will pop up sometime lol.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I kept telling myself I was misreading the thread title.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I hope he/she brutally KO's his/her opponent.


----------



## Jordanator (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha I don't think they would ever live it down. What if someone like Chuck had a sex change? Would he be able to compete in womens MMA? Maybe Crocop should, then he might be able to win a title.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol, funny shit


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Jordanator said:


> Maybe Crocop should, then he might be able to win a title.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

wierd


----------

